# تصاميم 3d ارائكم



## hamada.. (10 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ksmksam (10 يونيو 2012)

ماشاء الله
هل تستطيع تصميم قطع كنب مثل الحفر اليدوي اذا كان بامكانك ذلك انا مستعد اعرض تصاميمك على شركات لتصنيع الكنب بالماكنات


----------



## hamada.. (11 يونيو 2012)

انا لا اعرف بالضبط ما يطلبه مناجر تصنيع الكنب ,والله اعلم بعض القطع تتطلب 4 محاور وارت كام لدي 9 لا يوجد به الا 3 محاور ولكن ساعمل على تصميم كنبة ان شاء الله وارفعه هنا 

تصميم جديد راس سرير


----------



## chiguer (25 سبتمبر 2012)

عمل جميل جدا لاكن الا شرحت لنا الطريقة التي اعتمدتها لابراز هاكدا رسم وودلك لتعم الفاءدة للجميع .جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmxxxx (5 أكتوبر 2012)

chiguer قال:


> عمل جميل جدا لاكن الا شرحت لنا الطريقة التي اعتمدتها لابراز هاكدا رسم وودلك لتعم الفاءدة للجميع .جازاك الله كل خير



ياريت توضع شرح لعمل مثل هذة التصميمات الرائعة


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ما شا الله جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## بلال زبيب (28 فبراير 2013)

بوركت انامل رسمت وحفرت شؤال ما قطر الريشه المستعمله للحفر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamada.. (1 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك
اخي بلال انا ليس لدي ماكينة ولكن من الطبيعي كلما كانت الريشة قطرها صغير كلما كان العمل ادق وخاصة التفاصيل الصغيرة


----------

